# accidentally given non-boiled water in a bottle



## Mrs B (was Mrs B to be) (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi

Please can you help, we accidentally gave our 12 week old (6weeks adjusted) 120ml of non-boiled water as dh forgot to plug in the kettle. Can you tell us what the risks are and what signs we should look for should she get ill in any way? Done a quick search and can't find anything on this. Gutted as we are normally so careful what with them being premature. I am guessing there is nothing we can do now as she has drunk it! But if you can give us some advice on what to look for I would really appreciate it.

xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, keep an eye on her over the next 24 hours, she might be a little bit sick if anything, but one single bottle won't have done a great deal of harm. If she becomes very sickly or you are concerned about her in any way, ring the on call go, but I'm sure she will be fine,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Mrs B (was Mrs B to be) (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank you! Bloody men!!! She seems to be ok, she has been a bit sick but will keep an eye on her

xx


----------

